# Some pics of my new zoas



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive recently got two shipments of zoas. the first one was crap. horribly fragged, and chincy. the second shipment was brilliant! this guy hooked me up! i ordered 10 of a few polyps, and ended up with 30+ of each, ordered 2 frags of 3 polyps each of something. one came as 15 polyps, the other as 6!

these arent the greatest pictures, but i wanted to at least give you guys a couple of more pics to view, as i know that sometimes this forum can get kind of "skinny".

Under Actinics









Sunshine Zoas top right, rock with some others in the middle, oxide reds, what i think are candy apple reds, and green and purple zoas in the background. Devils Armour (sold to me as Armageddon Palys) are the big ones in the front, with man of steel right in front of them, and maracas to the left of the man of steel. then above the maracas (closed up on the rock) are the Tequilas, probably my favourite. but they were closed up because some oaf hermit crab flipped them over and i had just replaced them. im going to glue them to a piece of LR to anchor them better.









Full Tank Shot under Actinics









same area as before, but a bit higher. the rock up and to the right of the sunshine zoas was one i bought from a local reefer over a month ago. it had a few zoas when i got it, now they are starting to spread. no clue as to which ones they are though.lol









this is a better shot of the Devil's Armour (or Armageddon Palys), with the Man of Steel in front of them, and the maracas on the left.









it's out of focus, but you can see the frogspawn in this pic, with its two resident sexy shrimp.lol


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont know much about saltwater but i think that is a really kickass tank wit alot of cool looking stuff in there, how long does it take to achieve an establishment like yours? i think the pics are pretty damn good myself.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive moved too fast. but have been doing 10-15% water changes every other day, even though my parameters are fine, i just feel i should do that for a while.

more than anything it's all about money, and ordering from the right places. i ordered from one place online and spent 250$...ended up with f*ck all else other than a couple of zoas and 2 nice (but small) ricordea (bubbly mushroom things). then i found this other vendor. ordered from him, paid 155$ (+ shipping) and ended up with a tonne of stuff (more than i should have bought...because the guy doubled the order!) that was far higher quality. so i could have saved $250 or so by avoiding the first vendor all together. i've also had some help from a local reefer who has been in "the game" for over 30 years and has given me some really cool stuff.

the two main things i look at (other than the water tests.lol) are how both my xenia, and the small digitata frag i was given are doing. well...the xenia is growing fast and looks great, and the digitata polyps are out all day and night and bright orange...so i THINK that is a sign of at least satisfactory water conditions.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> the two main things i look at (other than the water tests.lol) are how both my xenia, and the small digitata frag i was given are doing. well...the xenia is growing fast and looks great, and the digitata polyps are out all day and night and bright orange...so i THINK that is a sign of at least satisfactory water conditions.


i hardly test anything anymore i just stick to my schedule of adding 2 part calcium dripping kalk and topping off then look at the skimmer output, coral behavior and algae growth.

your getting a prety nice zoa collection going there.

what kind of camera did you use? if you ahve a tripod or can set up a chair or something with a delay and use the macro setting you might be able to get some better close ups..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the camera i used for those last shots was a Canon S3IS. it takes great scenery and portrait pictures, but the macro mode is really hard to figure out.

today i used a chair and the timer mode for a couple of those pics, but got fed up of getting blurry pics.

funnily enough, i can get macros the easiest with my old canon powershot S400.

i think i want to buy a new point and shoot, but i want one with a good macro setting, as my S400's processor is really slow.

right now the zoas that i know that i have are:

-Tequila
-Fire and Ice
-Green and Purples
- _i think_ Candy Apple Reds
-Devil's Armour (sold as Armageddon Paly)
- Glacier Blue Paly
-True Rainbow Paly
-Pink Beauty
-Oxide Red
-Man of Steel
-Maracas
-Sunshine
-Emeralds on Fire

then i have about 4 or 5 types that i have no clue as to what they are.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eh i dont get into the fashion names

i know one of the types i have is "whammin watermellon"

the rest are just zoo's of differnt color


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well since i ordered them online strictly by what they looked like i just remember the names (on the invoice.lol). but the ones that arent completely obvious i just have no clue wtf they are.


----------

